# Moving to Queretaro



## motheletpe (Aug 21, 2019)

Hello!!,

My Family has decided to move to Queretaro Mexico, next summer 2020. We have a daughter that will be starting High School and I son who will be starting middle school when we move to Queretaro. Any recommendations regarding private schools? which ones do you recommend? What areas or zones to look for housing would you recommend? We have visited Queretaro in the past but only for a day or two, so we are not very acquainted with the City. Any recommendations will be very appreciated! I will be traveling back to the US for 3 weeks every 3 months and I want my family to feel safe when I am away. My Children are bilingual since we made an effort for them to learn Spanish. Thank you very much for your help, 
Juliio Mothelet


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum. 

I don't have any information about schools so I cannot help you there. I lived in Centro, the old colonial center of Querétaro, for a few months a while ago. I think it is the only place to live in Qro, but I didn't have family or a car. Traffic has gotten very bad all over the city, much worse than when I was there a dozen years ago.


----------



## motheletpe (Aug 21, 2019)

Thank you!!


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

We also have only spent a few days in Queretaro. We stayed in an area outside the center call Jurica (as in Hacienda Jurica). It seemed like a nice middle class suburb. The traffic in the city was pretty bad. We had a rental car but chose to take a Ruta rather than driving ourselves (we thought the taxis from the hotel were a little pricey). Felt perfectly safe. Maybe check it out with Google Earth/Maps street-view ...


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

De Julio, welcome to Querétaro! There are a lot of schools, and many different areas where you could live. It depends on your taste and budget 
Probably you could come and spend a few days scouting for what you want


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Juliio writes:
“My Family has decided to move to Queretaro Mexico, next summer 2020.

We have visited Queretaro in the past but only for a day or two, so we are not very acquainted with the City.” 

What I usually see on message boards when a poster writes about moving to Mexico, is the advise given to rent in the town for at least 6 months before making a permanent move especially with school age children...

In your case Juliio it appears at least to me that except for a couple days spent in Quertaro o you have no real plan what are desirable districts or good schools for your children...

Questions:
You just say your moving but are you retiring or going to be working? 
Are you traveling as a tourist or a temp. / permanent resident?
Why Quertaro?
suerte.....


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Julio writes : " I will be traveling back to the US for 3 weeks every 3 months and I want my family to feel safe when I am away."

<crystal ball on>

If Julio is not an ExpatForum/VerticalScope employee trying to increase interest on a stagnant forum...

Julio is not retired and will be working (probably for a multi-national company) while in Queretaro. He will not be living on a social security check. His company will likely cover his moving expenses and offer a per diem of sorts. He is not looking for a long-term housing purchase, just wants his family to be comfortable while he is working his tail off. Hopefully he can find a place with decent schools for his kids and maybe a place where his wife will be able to socialize with other women in a similar situation.

If I am even in the ballpark I would say to Julio... maybe your HR dept can help you answer some of your questions. Since Queretaro would seem to be a growing industrial city with many multi-national companies in several different industries, there must be a social network in place to help people like himself/family. He could contact his future supervisor/fellow employees. I might even check in with the US consulate, maybe a church group (?)

His employer will be taking care of his visa. 

</crystal ball off>


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

Having lived in Queretaro of a number of years I've developed my own preferences. Unfortunately I cannot speak about the schools as I do not have children. Depending on how much you're looking to spend Jurica and Juriquilla are the more luxurious zones in Queretaro. So it's likely that they should have good schools in the area. I myself prefer the southern portion of the city as to me it is much more quieter and there isn't nearly as much construction as the norther part of the city. These areas are Centro Sur, Candiles, Mission Mariana among others. I also like them because if I was north of the city and I was on my way home and knew there was going to be monster traffic I could take the Liberamento Sur highway.

I also used to live in the Centro Historico which was really nice. It goes without saying that traffic is insane and parking will be insane as well. There is also a far greater number of people breaking into cars as they are tend to go after what the tourist leave in their cars. I stop leaving anything of value and stop paying to fix the keyhole as they would just keep breaking it. Also lots of streets will be close during holidays specially Semana Santa so don't expect to be able to move your car at all during those events. 

Guess if you have any more questions let me know. Good luck.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

NCas 
Having traveled on the Baja California Peninsula since the 60s I just wanted to point out that there are two states in Baja:
Baja California & Baja California Sur... There is no Baja California Norte.


----------



## motheletpe (Aug 21, 2019)

GARYJ65 said:


> De Julio, welcome to Querétaro! There are a lot of schools, and many different areas where you could live. It depends on your taste and budget
> Probably you could come and spend a few days scouting for what you want


Thank you for the respond. I will be traveling to Queretaro during the week of Thanks giving and will visit some schools and some areas.. What areas do you recommend? 
God Bless,

Julio Arturo


----------



## motheletpe (Aug 21, 2019)

chicois8 said:


> Juliio writes:
> “My Family has decided to move to Queretaro Mexico, next summer 2020.
> 
> We have visited Queretaro in the past but only for a day or two, so we are not very acquainted with the City.”
> ...




Hi, 
Thank you for your help and asking me those questions which are very helpful! I have visited Queretaro many times but only for a day or two at the time. I was born in MExico but I moved to the US 20 years ago. I believe is time for me to return to my roots and I want my children to know my country and everything it can offer. I hope this to be a permanent move but only time will tell. I now have an idea in regards to Schools but I am still looking into residential areas. I might have to contact a realtor and visit some areas while visiting Queretaro During the thanksgiving week I chose Queretaro because it seems to be a safe city and its close to many other cities and states within a short drive.
Gracias, Bendiciones.. Any information will be very helpful,

Juio Arturo


----------



## motheletpe (Aug 21, 2019)

lat19n said:


> Julio writes : " I will be traveling back to the US for 3 weeks every 3 months and I want my family to feel safe when I am away."
> 
> <crystal ball on>
> 
> ...


Hi, I sincerely appreciate your comments and your help in regards to reach out to my "mult-national Company, my HR and future supervisors" I wish all you said was true but unfortunately that is not the case. I am a hard worker person just like most of you are or were! MY roots are from Mexico and I hate that my kids are growing up without knowing the real mexico and thinking that " 5 de Mayo" is a "real Mexican" Holiday. I am looking to move permanently to Mexico me and my wife. I cannot tell or predict what my children will do in the future they might want to return to the country in which they were born. I will be traveling to the US every 3 months for personal issues. I am not looking to buy a house because I do not know that the areas and we prefer to rent first. YES I want my family to be comfortable, I am sure you all want that, right? YOU ARE RIGHT! I will not be living on a Social Security check just yet! I will be using the savings of more than 20 years of working Monday-Monday 2,-3 or 4 jobs in order to accomplish my dream of returning to Mexico with my family. Even though I was born in Mexico and became US Citizen 14 years ago I love both countries the same but I want my kids to experience Mexico so they can decide what country makes more sense to them. Anyway, like I said I appreciate your comments and questions they help me a lot in order to make the best decision.
God Bless,

Julio Arturo


----------



## motheletpe (Aug 21, 2019)

NCas said:


> Having lived in Queretaro of a number of years I've developed my own preferences. Unfortunately I cannot speak about the schools as I do not have children. Depending on how much you're looking to spend Jurica and Juriquilla are the more luxurious zones in Queretaro. So it's likely that they should have good schools in the area. I myself prefer the southern portion of the city as to me it is much more quieter and there isn't nearly as much construction as the norther part of the city. These areas are Centro Sur, Candiles, Mission Mariana among others. I also like them because if I was north of the city and I was on my way home and knew there was going to be monster traffic I could take the Liberamento Sur highway.
> 
> I also used to live in the Centro Historico which was really nice. It goes without saying that traffic is insane and parking will be insane as well. There is also a far greater number of people breaking into cars as they are tend to go after what the tourist leave in their cars. I stop leaving anything of value and stop paying to fix the keyhole as they would just keep breaking it. Also lots of streets will be close during holidays specially Semana Santa so don't expect to be able to move your car at all during those events.
> 
> Guess if you have any more questions let me know. Good luck.



Thank You very much for your respond and information. Its going to be very helpful. I do want to avoid traffic as much as possible.
Thank you to offer to answer some questions and I will probably send you a message after our visit to Queretaro during the month of November.
God Bless and thanks again,

Julio Arturo


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

motheletpe said:


> Thank you for the respond. I will be traveling to Queretaro during the week of Thanks giving and will visit some schools and some areas.. What areas do you recommend?
> God Bless,
> 
> Julio Arturo


I would say Juriquilla, nice, thriving area


----------



## kazbo (Sep 11, 2019)

*living in queretaro*

Dear,

We live already some years in queretaro as expats and we love it. We live in Juriquilla which is a safe and nice neighborhood. You can find everything there. For school we can recommend JFK american school in Jurica. If you need help with visa and other legal stuff, i can also recommend someone.


----------

